# Log Home part 2



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Well we were finishing the exterior today so i was able to get a few more pics of the house. Normally I like empty pictures as it shows the work but he has fully moved in so there was some of his furniture back but here are some more pics.. All the pine wainscotting was really fun and the room turned out great. I thought the french door was gonna be a bugger as it came with no plastic on the glass panes as they normally do.. It only took 25 mins a side to stain it. I was more than happy with the results of the whole room. This was probably my favorite job to date. It is rare these days to have such a detailed job to complete.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sweet looking Cabin and great job. I was surprised to see that painted trim pic in there.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Sweet looking Cabin and great job. I was surprised to see that painted trim pic in there.


 
Yea I think the budget was kind of running low so in the basement hallway, Laundry, spare bedroom, and basement bathroom they went with fingerjointed pine. I was also disapointed. Also if you notice in my log capin part one post all door jams were paint grade finger joint. It was a mess up when the carpenter ordered the prehung doors, but i still wouldn't accept it. That takes a lot of the pine charecter away if you ask me. Either way it was a great job for us and also we innovated a few more effeient routines to make more money in the future.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

WOW such a beautiful place.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great! You did a superb job, too bad the doors are painted tho!


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Great Job !!!*

I saw those painted doors also and my thoughts were the same . I'm also working on a similar project here on PEI with much the same look . I don't think I ever want to see another piece of Cedar at least not for a few months . Thanks for posting your pics . I hope to have some of mine up soon .


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

Those are the 6 panel bi fold doors. I painted thousands of those things. always made sure we primed and finished the tops and bottoms of those pressed paper doors:thumbup:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

sweet


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

very nice!


----------

